# C1R info wanted



## 2barph (Aug 10, 2006)

There is not much discussion on the C1R model. I'm curios what owners think of this specific carbon model. I took a C1 out for 40 miles this weekend and it beat my expectations. However I am leaning toward the C1R. Thank you for your input!


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

No one has one.


----------



## 2barph (Aug 10, 2006)

Why? Is it not considered a real Litespeed since its carbon?


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

I have one and love it. its probably one of the best bikes i have ever owned. My friend and owner of the bike shop has one as well, and he is equally impressed with it (this is a guy who has mult national championships and got 3rd this year in the masters road race). Its very aero and fast. smooth and comfortable. The geometry suits me well. I have trained long miles on it, raced it in crits and road races. It handled great in all venues. I also ride a Van Dessel rivet and came off a cannondale system six. both of which are stiffer in the bottom bracket than the litespeed. I am a cat 2 and a sprinter. its not flexy, and i have never felt that I am giving up much by riding it, but in a hard sprint i can get the chain to rub the front der. I do have it set up with an easton carbon crank with a 54 tooth TT style front ring. its using an adaptor since the crank is a std bb and the frame is bb30. Still a pretty stiff setup though. with both the van dessel and the cannondale, i never had the chain rub the front der. i have the van dessel set up with a sram red bb30 crank and the same ring. Just wanted to give the full picture. I also hate the reviews where everything is perfect and great with no real comparison. 

I usually ride the van dessel in crits and the litespeed in rr, but when i went to masters nats this year, i only took one bike. even though i knew the crit was going to be my best event, i took the litespeed. and if i had to have only one bike it would be the C1R. I do plan on picking up one of the new L1Rs this year as well. that should be a great frame as well. 

look at it this way, the C1R is only one of 5 bikes in the world that is made with 60 ton carbon fiber and the only one under $5k for the frameset. it got better drag numbers in the wind tunnel than the cervelo s3 (total bs that velo did not include it in there aero test - personally i think cervelo had it excluded). so, all in all its a great frame. 

If you do end up wanting one and don't have a litespeed dealer close (or that you like), let me know. my local shop is awesome and an a litespeed dealer. plus the owner and I have lots and lots of miles on the bike (he had both the orig C1 and the newer C1R)

hope that helps


----------



## 2barph (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes that is helpful. I appreciate your input. I decided to buy a C1 framset from my LBS. They are a great shop and the price is fantastic. More importantly the bike rides perfectly.....for me. However like a lot of other bikes in my past I am sure I will end up with a C1R before too long. Thank you!


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

what are the other 4 bikes with 60T carbon? where did you get the aero numbers from the C1R vs the S3? i am very curious about this bike in comparison to other aero frames such as the scott and the cervelo S5.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

With the C1R not having internal cabling and the 2011 C1 not having an integrated seat post (both of which i love) which would you go with and why??

I suppose i could try to find a 2010 C1, which had both, but there are not a lot out there that i can find.

I am looking at this bike as a race bike, the geometry of the large should fit me perfectly. I primarily do crits and circuit races, i do not do many pure road races or 2-3 day extravaganza's and i have a full TT rig already.

sorry to hijack and thanks for any help and opinions!!


----------

